# Mum & Kitten in URGENT need of forever home



## Laurie Moss (Jan 28, 2016)

It is with great sadness I have to re-home my cat and her kitten. Mitsy is a 2 and a half year old tabby, who I have had since a kitten. Fluff is her black long-haired kitten who is now 7months old. These two MUST stay together at all costs and MUST NOT separated. They play, eat and sleep together and absolutely adore each other. The reason I have to find them a new home is my child is getting to rough with them and it isn't fair, and i also have another baby on the way. They are both really affectionate, sweet girls who love to play and have cuddles. Can anyone help or advise me on how I can re-home my babies? They need to be re-homed asap and want to avoid a rescue centre as I am afraid they will be separated or worse euthanized. These firls deserve a loving 5* home. Thank you.


----------



## Laurie Moss (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

You will probably need to give more information about their current status - are they both spayed / up to date with vaccinations etc

Can you not educate your child as to how pets should be treated in the first instance.


----------



## Laurie Moss (Jan 28, 2016)

Cookieandme said:


> You will probably need to give more information about their current status - are they both spayed / up to date with vaccinations etc
> 
> Can you not educate your child as to how pets should be treated in the first instance.


They are both up to date with vacs but both unspayed. My child is only nearly 2, and another on the way so we are having to move to private rented house where no pets allowed.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

It would help if you said roughly where they are & if you spayed them. You may be able to get spaying vouchers from a charity


----------



## Laurie Moss (Jan 28, 2016)

LoopyL said:


> It would help if you said roughly where they are & if you spayed them. You may be able to get spaying vouchers from a charity


Hi, we are in Wrexham. I have tried to get the vouchers in the past but did not qualify, and as we are moving home very soon there's just no time to get them done, only other option will be a rescue which I wanted to avoid.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I know you say you want to avoid rescue but Cats Protection stipulate cats must be rehomed together often, my local centre has just rehomed three young cats who lived together and were advertised as 'must be rehomed together' plus they certainly wouldn't put young, health cats to sleep. Why don't you phone your local centre at least and just have a chat about it and tell them how important it is they go together. You don't have to go with it if you aren't happy about it.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree with @Charity. Give them a call? Specify they must stay together. CPL will spay them before rehoming. Not necessarily something a new owner you know nothing about would do.
Please let us know? xx
http://wrexham.cats.org.uk/wrexham/contact-us


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I would get the spayed, it's unfair on both cats to remain un-spayed.


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

So actually, you want rid of your cats not really honestly because your child is too rough with them, but because you've chosen a house where no pets are allowed. Honesty is always the best policy. If your child is too rough with the two you have, why have you left them unspayed so that they can have more kittens and increase the problem? Again, don't feel like we're being given the full story.

There is always time to get a cat spayed. You don't have to do anything other than drop them off and pick them up for goodness sake.

As for teaching your child, just because she's only 2 doesn't mean she can't be taught. My friend's little girl had exposure to animals right from the start and never pulled, poked or prodded them because she was taught even before she could talk that this was the correct way to handle animals, and you must always do it this way. I've had that little girl at 9 months playing with teeny tiny kittens as well as adults, all with long furr which would be perfect for grabbing and tugging, and not once was I even remotely worried about her hurting them or upsetting them. In fact, she used to help me with socialising my kittens for being handled by tiny shouty people as well as big ones! The only problems I've ever had with children and my cats are those raised by parents who haven't, or can't be bothered, to put in the time to teach their children how to handle an animal with respect and care.


----------

